# An Overlooked Fantasy Series



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

This article caught my eye the other day:-

http://www.theguardian.com/books/2015/oct/23/david-mitchell-wizard-of-earthsea-tolkien-george-rr-martin

I think the Earthsea series sounds really interesting! I think it's definitely on my TBR pile now, though I also want to read Patrick Rothfuss.

Has anyone read the Earthsea books? Any good?


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I thought they were very good, been many years since I read them though


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I loved the original trilogy and have read them a few times. The 4th book, written quite a few years later, did not do much for me, but the original series is definitely a classic of the genre and a must-read (or at least must-sample) if you like fantasy (IMHO).


----------



## WDR (Jan 8, 2014)

Earthsea is very good! LeGuin took a different angle in presenting a fantasy story, and I found it very thought provoking—even when I read it for the first time as a teenager. I recommend it.


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Hah! Now I'm inclined to bump it up above Rothfuss and save 'Name of the Wind' for later...


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

martyns said:


> Hah! Now I'm inclined to bump it up above Rothfuss and save 'Name of the Wind' for later...


Particularly since we're still waiting for #3 in Rosthfuss' series.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Earthsea is a wonderful place to visit. It was one of the first fantasy series that I read after getting hooked on the genre. I particularly enjoyed the organic feel of the world and its magic.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

I stumbled on Earthsea on Scribd.  I am not sure exactly what I was looking for when I found it, but I remember reading the description thinking "how haven't I read this yet?"  

The first book was published in the 1960's. She was writing children's books and was asked to write a youth appropriate fantasy book. She decided to do so with a dark skinned "hero".  Each of her books in the series make a quiet political statement.  (Racism, feminism... I would never have picked up on this, I read it on her scribd page interview) 

I fell madly in love with the world she created.  The magic was/is brilliant. The dragons... Probably my absolute favorite telling of dragons in any book to date.  (The hint of a symbiotic relationships is wonderful)  when I finished each book, I was sure I wouldn't like the next book as much.. But I did.  Coming to rest on book three.  Oh book three.  If I could stay forever with the people of the sea, I would.  That was described beautifully. I was so drawn in, I may or may not have gotten sea sick from the rocking of the floating raft city.  

There were times I recognized her possible influence on other authors I've read, specially when it came to the magic.  

It's nice to finally see someone else mention these books.  I have them on a tbr list for my kids (11 yr twin boys and 10 yr girl). Thinking they would be a really good introduction to the fantasy genre for them.


----------



## Ted Cross (Aug 30, 2012)

I wouldn't really say it was overlooked, except by younger readers today, as Earthsea was pretty huge back in my younger days. They remain one of my all-time favorite fantasy series. Rothfuss is amazing as well, but Earthsea is a quicker read, so I'd recommend starting there.


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

It's a series I have been intending to read myself. I read some short stories of LeGuin's and was captivated by the beauty of the prose and her characters; no stereotypes and totally relateable as people you might know.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

I enjoyed the trilogy many years ago, and think it would be a worthwhile read.


----------



## DiegoDinardi (Sep 25, 2015)

I love it! It's all about the atmosphere of the universe for me. Series like Earthsea and William Gibson's Sprawl Trilogy make me feel like I could spend a lifetime inside them.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

ValeriGail said:


> ...The dragons... Probably my absolute favorite telling of dragons in any book to date....


I'd probably agree with you about that, though I've encountered more than a few dragons over a lifetime of reading, so I'm not 100% sure; but I do indeed love his encounter with Kalessin in _The Farthest Shore_.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

I read the first book earlier this year and thoroughly enjoyed it - have the others on my TBR pile and will get to them soon. I don't know why it's taken me so long to discover them (I'm 50) but better late than never.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Gonna have to put it on my re-read list


----------



## Adrian Howell (Feb 24, 2013)

Earthsea, most especially the original trilogy, was amazing. If you enjoyed LOTR, you can't miss LeGuin.


----------



## MattKnott (Aug 29, 2015)

I'll get round to it someday.

I really recommend K.J Parker's Fencer trilogy as well. It's criminally unknown.


----------



## 87552 (Nov 4, 2015)

The original Earthsea trilogy is a milestone for fantasy. Ursula K. Le Guin is one of the pillars of fantasy writing. A very good find to read indeed =). I am glad that you stumbled upon her books.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

So far as I'm aware, they tried making Earthsea into a TV series.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Tony Richards said:


> So far as I'm aware, they tried making Earthsea into a TV series.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earthsea_(miniseries)
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0407384/

It was a SciFi Channel miniseries I believe


----------



## bendanarama (Jul 25, 2015)

Chad Winters said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earthsea_(miniseries)
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0407384/
> 
> It was a SciFi Channel miniseries I believe


DON'T WATCH IT. JUST DON'T. I DO NOT USE ALL CAPS FOR NO GOOD REASON.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

bendanarama said:


> DON'T WATCH IT. JUST DON'T. I DO NOT USE ALL CAPS FOR NO GOOD REASON.


Was it as bad as the Dark is Rising movie? *shudder*


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

I now feel the desire to seek out Earthsea and read again of Ged and his journey to wisdom. I probably won't read the fourth story again, but the original three are actually perfect and without flaw of any kind. That's a rare thing to happen in any genre, and I believe this is what makes these books forever memorable. Nothing could be added or taken away without some loss to the whole, and I think thaqt's why I didn't much care of the later addition.

Have to agree about Colours in the Steel, Belly of the Bow and... the other one, whatever it's called. though they are a completely different kettle of fish, psychologically dark and really all about dysfunctional siblings who... well, never mind that. Worth the read, absolutely. Isn't his Robin Hobb using another name? Seem to remember having heard that but rushed at the mo' and need to be not spending time on this, let alone checking if memory accurate or playing me false.

I'll add one to the maybe-unread list. Almost any fantasy reader who hasn't read The Drawing of the Dark will very likely be in for a treat. I would not be terribly surprised if I learned it was the inspiration for Highlander, though the relevant scenes are small and barely plot-relevant.


----------



## Mark0600 (Feb 7, 2015)

A good series, but I'm not sure it was overlooked. I saw a play of the book years ago in Bolton, and that was pretty good too.


----------



## bohemianedu (Jul 24, 2014)

Earthsea is on my tbr. I bet it's pretty good. I loved The Left Hand of Darkness (sci-fi though).


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Chris Northern said:


> Isn't his Robin Hobb using another name?


Yes. . Robin Hobb also writes under the name (Her actual name) Megan Lindholm. Robin Hobb is actually a pseudonym.


----------



## DISmith (Jul 13, 2015)

martyns said:


> This article caught my eye the other day:-
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/books/2015/oct/23/david-mitchell-wizard-of-earthsea-tolkien-george-rr-martin
> 
> ...


That's one of those series I keep meaning to read, but somehow haven't yet. If it's on Kindle, I'm going to order a sample right now.


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

I read the Earthsea books as a teenager.  I loved the first two.  I found the third and fourth to be very dark.  But yeah, Ursula K. LeGuin is a very well known science fiction and fantasy author.


----------

